# Touren mit kleinen Kindern = abschleppen



## Wooly (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

da die Frage schon öfters kam, und ich selber keine richtige Antwort hier im Forum gefunden habe, mussten wir ein wenig selber improvisieren, hier ein kurzer Bericht für alle, die das auch schon mal machen wollten / überlegt haben.

Mein 6-jähriger Sohn ist wild auf Radfahren, und hat an Ostern sein erstes eigenes 20" MTB bekommen. Wir haben nach einigem Üben auch ein paar kleine Touren im Gelände gemacht, so 2-3 km gingen ganz gut.

Jetzt was macht man wenn es mehr wird, und auch steiler raufgeht. nachdem es hier hauptsächlich Tips in Richtung "Like-a-bike" und anderen Fahrradbefestigungen gab, die mir alle viel zu schwer, kompliziert und klobig sind, habe ich einfach mal die wohl einfachste Lösung versucht, eine Abschleppleine. 

Dafür habe ich im Tierhandel eine 3m lange Hundeleine gekauft, die ein elastisches Stück in der Mitte hat, so das sie sich so ca. 1m zusätzlich dehnen kann. Ein kurzer Test bei uns auf der Strasse verlief positiv, es ist eigentlich kinderleicht, wenn man ein paar Regeln für Losfahren / Anhalten abspricht.

Heute sind wir dann die erste große Tour gefahren, ca. 15 km und 600 hm, erschwerend kam hinzu das der kleine (4 Jahre) natürlich auch im Hänger mitmusste, also Hänger an mein Rad und nach ca. 200 hm auch Julius mit der Leine zusätzlich an den Hänger angeflanscht ... was soll ich sagen, es ging besser, als ich dachte, mit einer guten Bergübersetzung immer noch gut zu stemmen und der Trainingseffekt ist nicht zu verachten .. ;-)) ... ausserdem ist einem die Bewunderung sämtlicher Wanderer & Mitbiker sicher.

Auch engere Kurven etc. sind kein Problem, solange beide Parteien ruhig & konzentriert fahren. Julius musste wg. Gelichgewicht auch immer ein wenig mittreten, es war für ihn aber nicht wirklich anstrengend und er hätte das noch "stundenlang" weitermachen können, na dann mal sehen was der Samstag so bringt ...  .. let´s go roadtrain ...


----------



## mäxx__ (3. Juni 2011)

Coole Aktion, so muss ich das in diesem Jahr auch machen.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich unseren Kurzen mit seinem 18"-Rad noch mit der Alligatorstange ziehen, aber mit seinem 20"-Bike funktioniert das nicht mehr, da das Vorderrad nicht angehoben werden kann.
Ich besorge mir auch so eine Leine.

Habe es bisher nur einmal probeweise mit einem Kälberstrick getestet

Und richtig, der Trainingseffekt und der Respekt der andren Berghanseln ist uns sicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (3. Juni 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich wie ich von Sohnemann mitgezogen werden kann.


----------



## Beorn (6. Juni 2011)

Und ich dachte nur mit Hänger wirds schon schwerer! Das macht Beine!

Wer keine Hundeleine nehmen will: In Paddelläden gibt es sogenannte Cowtails. So ein Teil einfach in die Schleppleine einbinden, ist relativ straf in der Dehnung, aber nach Kletternorm auf Festigkeit geprüft.


----------



## CrossX (6. Juni 2011)

Ich glaub das probier ich mal bei meiner Freudin. Die macht auch nach 1000HM schlapp


----------



## Sentilo (7. Juni 2011)

Wooly schrieb:


> Mein 6-jähriger Sohn ...



Im nächsten Jahr wird alles besser! Unser ist sieben und zieht schon seinen eigenen Anhänger (mit Hund drin). Die Milch macht's


----------



## mäxx__ (13. Juni 2011)

Gestern auf der Röthelmoostour bei Ruhpolding:





Hat 1A funktioniert!


----------



## aka (6. Juli 2011)

Die Leine funktioniert auch im Gebirge - neulich in den Dolomiten:




Respekt!


----------



## argh (12. Juli 2011)

Cool!

Danke für den guten Tipp!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (8. September 2015)

wo habt ihr die Leine am Kinderrad befestigt. Ziel sollte es vermutlich sein, dass er kaum bis keine Lenkeinflüsse hat, oder? Ohne Hänger könnte man die an besser an die Sattelstütze oder eher dann an den Erwachsenen?


----------

